# gewaesserkarte maas von belg. grenze - maastricht



## powermike1977 (13. Juli 2004)

moin!
ich wollte mal wissen ob einer von euch weiss, wie und wo ich an eine gewaesserkarte um maastricht herum kommen kann? mich interessieren besonders die stellen von der belg. grenze aus bis maastricht, und natuerlich auch die weitere maas hinter der staumauer. vieleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen. 
mike


----------



## sbho (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: gewaesserkarte maas von belg. grenze - maastricht*

Es gibt vom ANBW (ADAC auf Holländisch)  eine Wassersportkarte (Motorboostfahrer/ Segler), zeigt alles über die Gewässer vom Verkehrstechnischen, jedoch keine detailierte Wassertiefe, Gruß


----------



## powermike1977 (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: gewaesserkarte maas von belg. grenze - maastricht*

moin!
danke fuer den tip. werde wohl auch ma zum VVV  gehen.
mike


----------



## PetriHelix (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: gewaesserkarte maas von belg. grenze - maastricht*

@Powermike: Sag mal bescheid wenn Du die Karte hast. Ich suche nämlich auch noch eine gute Gewässerkarte von der Ecke


----------

